# Two New Pics of Omar



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

This is the sweetest little boy in the world. He just got back from the groomer and looked so cute I just had to take some pics. If you're interested in him, contact SCMR & fill out an application. He's 8 years old & weighs 5.5#s.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Aw, He is a cutie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my, what a sweetheart.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Seriously cute and looks very happy! Love him and pray he finds his loving family right quick! Meanwhile, I bet you are enjoying Omar's love and affection!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

He is so cute. I would be tempted to keep him. Someone will want him.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

He really looks super sweet :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awww he is precious,:wub: Marti you can see how happy he is, that's because of your love


----------

